# Hashich with marijuana



## faistoiplaise (Oct 21, 2007)

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=SfQWfjGjnhM


----------



## octobong007 (Oct 21, 2007)

dammmm, now i gotta go lite up.......again:48:


----------



## Bubby (Oct 21, 2007)

Damn, a whole cig in that?
*cough cough*


----------

